# Hunting regulations question?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If i'm reading right,If i take my step grandson bow hunting who's 17,i'm not allowed to hunt,he has to be accompanyed by a non hunter?Is a youth license the one he can buy?He's passed the safety class last year and went hunting a few times last year.Am i correct on this, or am i missing something.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that maybe just for a youth hunt?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the only time you cannot hunt with him would be during special youth only hunts.you can both hunt the regualr season.


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

If he passed the hunter safety course, he can buy a regular hunting license. There is no age restriction on that. If he hasnt passed the safety course, he can get an apprentice license that allows him to hunt with a licensed adult.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't quote me on this, but you have to accompany him on the youth hunt. I believe you can still hunt, but only with a bow. He is the one who will be allowed to use a shotgun.


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

i was told that you couldnt hunt at all


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I am not sure if you are with the youth, but I do bow hunt during the youth season...I just wear hunters orange and do not accompany any youth's during the hunt. Maybe it is different in that respect.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Copieed from the odnr rules and regs page

All youth hunting opportunities (except the youth waterfowl hunting season) are available to any hunter age 17 and younger. All young hunters must be accompanied* by a non-hunting adult. A non-hunting adult is any person (a hunting license is not required) age 18 or older who accompanies the young hunter to and from the field and is present with the young hunter while the young hunter is engaged in hunting. The non-hunting adult may not possess any hunting implements. 

*Accompany: to go along with another person while staying within a distance from the person that enables uninterrupted, unaided visual and auditory communications.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Papascott...that's pretty cut and dry.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

mjeberst said:


> If he passed the hunter safety course, he can buy a *regular *hunting license. There is no age restriction on that.


Partly true. I he is 17yrs of age at time of purchase, he can still buy a youth license. Good thing is, he gets to save a few bucks. From page 26 of ODNR regs:Youth Licenses - For Ohio residents & non-residents 17 years old and younger at the time of purchase.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

This will not be a youth hunt or wasn't planning on it to be.Was just looking and on page 26 of the regulations book it says,-Resident Adult Liceneses-for ohio residents 18-65 at time of purchase-,and with what it says on page 22 for youth hunters it sounds like i would not be able to hunt at the same time.??????


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Had to go to bass pro today,saw two game wardens and asked them.With a safety course passed and a youth license last year,he is allowed to hunt on his own.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The way I read it, and if you buy his license before he's 18, April and buy it in March, you can get him in the youth hunt another year. or is it the deer tag he has to be 17?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If he was to gun hunt he would have to have a youth licence but to bow hunt he can have a regular licence and hunt on his own.


----------

